# Birthdays...



## ellroy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi guys,

I was just thinking what a nice little mantis community we have going on here.....helping each other out....sharing the highs and the lows.

Perhaps we could make a little bit of extra effort when one of our own has a special day....like say a birthday....or bar mitzva!

I was thinking we could have a whip round and send them a little mantis nymph...you know ....as a gesture.

Just a thought..... :idea:

As it happens it's my 30th birthday this sunday!!!!! Perhaps we could take the idea for a test run?? I'm very partial to Violin mantids!! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Alan (Birthday boy!!)


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok thats fine... its a great idea and I'd be more than happy to participate with some violins... By the way its my birthday on thursday... i like idolomantis!


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

oh great, its my bday today, I prefer money, my paypal id is [email protected]

Cheers people :lol: 

Yeah alan, I like that idea. On some forums, there is like, a lil birthday database. Rick, is that possible on this forum?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah that's a well good idea. My birthday is September the 10th, send me anything! lol well anything that moves :wink:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

how old are you now ian?


----------



## ellroy (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice one Sheldon...I didn't think of asking for those!  

Perhaps the species should become more impressive for the years.....us old codgers probably deserve unicorns.....you youngsters maybe....chinese mantids? :wink:

Ian....thats just mercenary! :roll:

Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me....


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

im 14 now sheldon, bday in april  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

if you want to buy some gongy nymphs from me i could always send you a few extra for a bday present


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

sure, sounds good  Although, when I get my gongy breeding, I dont think I will be in need of any more...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

i have too many again  more hatched out last week... you've seen my setup though i can handle about 30 adults easily in that that!


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

well sheldon, you know, if you get overloaded, and simply cannoy cope, then, well, em.....you know...

:lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Aug 2, 2005)

Well my birthdays in October and I have been DYING for gongys for a while and Sheldon sold out when I bearly signed on to the forum :lol: HOW LAME!!! haha oh well theres always next time..I hope lol well I'll be expecting something on my birthday now lol haha jk.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

yup  may have more soon but you know how it is... hey ellroy - bet your kicking yourself now  

Creobroter though... theyre cool looking!


----------



## DMJ (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah I guess I'll have to wait and see haha I really wanted some but I guess people are dying to get them too. Hopefully you get more for sale.


----------



## dino (Aug 2, 2005)

My birhtday is on April 12....if any of you deside to send me something I will except tarantulas or mantids 8)


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 2, 2005)

Mines feb 27 id be happy to get some ghost mantids


----------



## Katie (Aug 2, 2005)

I turn 18 on September 27th. After that I'll have to start looking forward to 21. :lol:


----------



## ellroy (Aug 3, 2005)

Well...... my suggestion has gone down really well....I think perhaps we should have extra special whip rounds for people who come up with such good ideas :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: ........ :lol: 

Alan


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 3, 2005)

ok well I'm only going to bother if i get presents from all of you first! C'mon put it in the post today, can be at mine for tomorrow! ugh... 19 getting old!


----------



## ellroy (Aug 3, 2005)

At the risk of making myself sound realllllllly old...........it's Terry Wogans birthday today!!! I'm sending him some idolomantis (sorry Sheldon....Terry pipped you to it! :lol: ) I know he's not officially a memeber of the forum but I thought he deserved an honourary title.....nice one Tel!

Alan :wink:


----------



## Samzo (Aug 3, 2005)

this is kinda stale mate (with most people) as i think people will give presents if they receive them themselves. bit of a vicoious circle :wink:

I wouldnt mind giving away stuff but im very new to this and dont have much at all. when i start breeding i will!


----------



## Joe (Aug 3, 2005)

My birthdays on July 7th


----------



## ellroy (Aug 4, 2005)

Plenty of time to save for yours then Joe!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 4, 2005)

post has come and gone... IM VERY UPSET!


----------



## ellroy (Aug 4, 2005)

I know Sheldon....it just didn't come together in time....I reckon it would take a few more days for people to get their act together.....say by sunday? :wink:


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 4, 2005)

this is a really good idea though. We should have a chart of when peoples birthdays and and automatically send them something.


----------

